# 35 female composers (Washington Post article)



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

A useful list from the _Washington Post_'s Anne Midgette: https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...9274d4-76f2-11e7-803f-a6c989606ac7_story.html


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting. I think I know of about 15 of them, have heard music from maybe 7 or 8, and actually know music well from 3 of them. It's a good list to go back to and discover some new music. I noticed Thorvaldsdottir on the list. I ran across her music somewhere recently, and sounded possibly interesting from samples. Sheis one I do plan on looking into.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my favorites who was not mentioned is Cindy McTee.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Like any "top this" or "greatest that" list, the linked overview of top 35 female composers of the 20th and 21st century can be criticized for some inclusions and exclusions. All in all, I think Anne Midgette did a good job. Well worth reading and exploring with the included YouTube examples. My personal recommendations: Gubaidulina, Chin, and Saariaho.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the fact that we are more aware of female composers. My personal favorite on the list is Gubaidulina.

I think Ellen Taafe Zwilich deserves a mention as well. I don't think I saw her name on the list.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Interesting quote, “In music, the gender issue is nonexistent." I don't necessarily listen to these composers and think, "Oh, that's definitely the work of a woman." (Unless it's specifically feminist, like the Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman). 

I'm glad Gloria Coates was included in the list.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

20centrfuge said:


> I think Ellen Taafe Zwilich deserves a mention as well. I don't think I saw her name on the list.


Not in the list, but in the final remarks about missing names ("A firm case could be made as to why any of these women should be included on this list in place of any others.")

The main name I missed is Grażyna Bacewicz.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

No Dame Ethel Smyth or Helen Hopekirk?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

20centrfuge said:


> I think Ellen Taafe Zwilich deserves a mention as well. I don't think I saw her name on the list.


Right on with Zwilich. She also received a Pulitzer.

Another one is Elizabeth Lutyens. The British serial composer.

Doreen Carwithen, William Alwyn's wife was also a fine composer. I have several recordings of her works.

There are a few more noteworthy composers but I can not think who they are.


----------

